# Dynaudio esotar3



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone listened to the dynaudio esotar3 tweeters of the. Eq confidence line with the new midranges as well?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

yup, have them in my house


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Porsche said:


> yup, have them in my house


Can you give me an idea of how much a change they are from the esotar2 sound quality wise? I am considering on buying the heritage set and moving them into my car. I couldn’t find a lot of review but I would basically just use my esotar2 setup I got from you into the heritage bookshelves speaker and get predrilled holes for the esotar3 would be the idea at least


I read the special 40 wasn’t no where as good as those and I have considered even the pro audio core 47 to get the mid range out of that over the e430. If you could give me a review thought on those as well this is something I just want to do you might not agree the only way I would be swayed from it is if you don’t thing they would be good in a near field setup.

I just like being different and unique in my own way I hope that makes sense. I really wish I could afford the New confidence 30s to obtain the mid range oh well. 

I am honestly interest in the evidence speakers that comes with the heritage how good those are as well I do not have any home audio stuff but I am happy with car audio.


----------

